# Parappa & Ma-San: Lammy's and Katy's Inside Stories (Parappa The Rapper Vore Fanfic)



## Xander Martin (May 4, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Parappa & Ma-San: Lammy's and Katy's Inside Stories (Fanfic) by xandermartin98

It's the first _Parappa The Rapper_ fanfic to have Lammy and Katy literally fuck each other's brains out, slather them in bodily fluids and eat them; need I really say more? (also, you get to watch Parappa and Ma-San take a hilariously weird and cartoonish tour of the insides of both girls' heads, as well as those of Katy's adorable little cat body <3)


----------

